# Lucinda Bassett and Attacking Stress and Anxiety



## laz2much (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought and finished the Attacking Stress and Anxiety Program that Lucinda Bassett created and sells through the Midwest Center. Does anyone know how someone who does not have a Mental Health Degree like Lucinda can lead groups like she states she does in this program? I am curious about this?


----------

